# Point vs. Flat



## kryinggame (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey gang,  I still here struggling with briskets.  I don't know why I'm not getting it. 

Pork butt, pork ribs, london broil, turkey legs, turkey wings, turkey legs, chicken, pork loin--I rock in those areas.

But dang brisket, I can't do it. 

Anyway, folks with serious experience, if you didn't cook a full packer but had to choose a flat or a point, which would you choose and why?

I'm talking about brisket to slice, not pull nor burnt ends.

I'm here watching BBQ Pitmasters and have fallen in love, again with brisket.

Thanks!


----------



## dieselaw (Aug 25, 2013)

Slices should come from your flat. Point will be chunks and burnt ends.


----------



## kfons (Aug 26, 2013)

I slice my point and personally it's better eating than the flat, just like a prime rib if you ask me.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 26, 2013)

i normally slice the flat and pull the point. more times than most ill just cut thick portions of the point and serve with sliced flat.. wish a whole brisket was nothing but point...the fat content in the point makes it soo amazing....as a matter of fact im having the last of the point today for lunch. lol.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 26, 2013)

I've smoked whole packers, flats and points. Unless there's a good fat cap on a flat, it can have a tendency to dry out (that's where Chef Jimmy's Smokey Au Jus comes in handy). I've smoked a couple points just for slicing and they were fantastic! I'd smoke a point for slicing any day of the week.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 26, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> I've smoked whole packers, flats and points. Unless there's a good fat cap on a flat, it can have a tendency to dry out (that's where Chef Jimmy's Smokey Au Jus comes in handy). I've smoked a couple points just for slicing and they were fantastic! I'd smoke a point for slicing any day of the week.


HERE HERE!! ill smoke to that!


----------



## luv2putt (Aug 26, 2013)

kfons said:


> I slice my point and personally it's better eating than the flat, just like a prime rib if you ask me.



I agree on the point ....in fact I like them so much I don't make burnt ends anymore because it is like prime rib !! Here is a point I did last week .... I'm brining the rest of the flat for pastrami...













image.jpg



__ luv2putt
__ Aug 26, 2013


----------



## hambone1950 (Aug 26, 2013)

kfons said:


> I slice my point and personally it's better eating than the flat, just like a prime rib if you ask me.



Agree 100%.  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## kryinggame (Aug 26, 2013)

luv2putt said:


> I agree on the point ....in fact I like them so much I don't make burnt ends anymore because it is like prime rib !! Here is a point I did last week .... I'm brining the rest of the flat for pastrami...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's beautiful!!!

My local Costco only sells flats (and they're really thin and expensive).  My local Walmart sells either huge full packers or from time to time, points.  Generally, I'm smoking for me and my girl so a 14lbs packer is over kill.  And, until I get confident in brisket, I'm not going to serve it to any friends.  Wow, I can't stop staring at that picture.  that is a beautifully cooked piece of meat.


----------



## smokngun (Aug 26, 2013)

Now I've seen packer briskets, and brisket flats, but I've never seen brisket points sold in the store. Do they sell them as a different cut such as a "so and so" roast? I've only done a couple packers and the jury is still out on which part I like better, to be honest I would have to answer the question "which part of the brisket do you prefer?" Any part thats not part of one I smoked.


----------



## kryinggame (Aug 27, 2013)

SmoknGun said:


> Now I've seen packer briskets, and brisket flats, but I've never seen brisket points sold in the store. Do they sell them as a different cut such as a "so and so" roast? I've only done a couple packers and the jury is still out on which part I like better, to be honest I would have to answer the question "which part of the brisket do you prefer?" Any part thats not part of one I smoked.


How is this useful?  If you're not going to answer the simple question, please don't contribute.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 27, 2013)

I like you...find mine at Costco and have only done flats.  Can't find "points" here.  The whole packer thing is just a bit pricey for my budget.  I will be different...and say flats.Kat


----------



## kryinggame (Aug 27, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I like you...find mine at Costco and have only done flats.  Can't find "points" here.  The whole packer thing is just a bit pricey for my budget.  I will be different...and say flats.Kat


In Charlotte, Costco sells quality meat but I'm disappointed with the small cuts of flat that they sell.  The flat incredibly thin (and flat) with a huge price attached to it.  There are a few butchers in town but what they're asking for a brisket is a crime.  I called one so-called specialty butcher shop and was told that the briskets are $2.99 a pound.  I get there adn it was more like $6.99 a pound.  I'm not accusing the shop of lying in order to make a sale but the difference of $4.00 a pound is to much money to experiment with.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 27, 2013)

I am still "working" on my technique for them.  So I totally agree.  Too expensive a cut of meat to just "play with".  The last 2 I did were great....or folks said they were.  Have a still tweak it a little bit for my satisfaction on them.

What I am angry about with Costco...is they are no longer selling bone in butts.  Only boneless ones.

Kat


----------



## kryinggame (Aug 27, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I am still "working" on my technique for them.  So I totally agree.  Too expensive a cut of meat to just "play with".  The last 2 I did were great....or folks said they were.  Have a still tweak it a little bit for my satisfaction on them.
> 
> What I am angry about with Costco...is they are no longer selling bone in butts.  Only boneless ones.
> 
> Kat


I agree about the butts.  My local Costco only sells boneless.  I learned on bone-in and never tried boneless.  Surprisingly, the boneless comes, 2 in a pack, they look very good and the price is reasonable.  But I don't want to step away from something that I've perfected.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 27, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> How is this useful? If you're not going to answer the simple question, please don't contribute.


Wow! Kinda harsh doncha think?

As for the original question, I'd have to say I, like others have pointed out, much prefer the point. I've neither the time nor the patience to screw around with flats anymore. Even when they're supposedly perfect, I'm just not a fan. At best the meat from the flat is mealy. At worst it tastes to me like mealy, dried out, tough pot roast. The point, on the other hand, has the internal marbling to be tender and juicy.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 27, 2013)

We can get just points sold here in Oklahoma. Everytime my grocer has a meat truckload sale they have a bin of brisket and are separated by packers, flats and point cuts.


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 27, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I like you...find mine at Costco and have only done flats. Can't find "points" here. The whole packer thing is just a bit pricey for my budget. I will be different...and say flats. Kat


I have consistently found good packers at Albertson's.  Occasionally Kroger/Fry's has some on sale.  I just got two (12 # and 10#) packers at Fry's (the Arizona version of a Kroger) for $2.29/lb.

I've seen flats at several places, but never points  though if they are cutting flats, they have to be doing something with the points - probably ask the butcher?

I've always got good slices from the point myself.


----------



## flash (Aug 27, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> How is this useful? If you're not going to answer the simple question, please don't contribute.


----------



## luv2putt (Aug 27, 2013)

So I live in NorCal and unlike Texas , grocery stores only carry flats period, even Costco .... However whole packers can be found at ...Costco Business Center (diff than their reg store ) Restaurant Depot (free passes if you join KCBS) and also Smart &Final where I get most of my briskets because they are closest ... And I like the 13-16 lb range
As far as price $2.30 lb which makes it cheaper than most beef I can buy ... I'm single with a housemate...I freeze a good part of it ... Buy a vacuum sealer !!
I like cutting off the points and doing briskets with the flat ... The flat from the pic I posted is coming out of the brine thurs and on to the smoke on Friday. I've never seen a point sold seperate... 1 chop of the knife cures that !!!
Don't be afraid to try it .... They cook fairly fast in the 9-10 hour range for me .. And I've never had a bad one , only better than the last !!


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 28, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> In Charlotte, Costco sells quality meat but I'm disappointed with the small cuts of flat that they sell.  The flat incredibly thin (and flat) with a huge price attached to it.  There are a few butchers in town but what they're asking for a brisket is a crime.  I called one so-called specialty butcher shop and was told that the briskets are $2.99 a pound.  I get there adn it was more like $6.99 a pound.  I'm not accusing the shop of lying in order to make a sale but the difference of $4.00 a pound is to much money to experiment with.


I'm in Charlotte as well, North Charlotte to be exact, and I see whole packers all the time. I usually see them at Harris Teeter, Wal-Mart, and Sams Club, and it's usually about $3.99/lb.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 28, 2013)

Was looking at the Publix ad today in the newspaper.  Usually they are high on briskets...$6.99 per pound (would rather have a tri-tip for that cost) and this week they have them listed for $4.99 per pound.  They have some that are whole....and are above $75..00 for one...and other wise have flats.

I prefer the bone-in butts....had 2 boneless ones go over 20 hours on me once...and never again.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 28, 2013)

$4.99 is the price at Sam's club for brisket.


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 28, 2013)

kfons said:


> I slice my point and personally it's better eating than the flat, just like a prime rib if you ask me.


 What he said!


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 28, 2013)

kfons said:


> I slice my point and personally it's better eating than the flat, just like a prime rib if you ask me.


What he said!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Ted, maybe you should have a look at this...brisket is linked further down the page, but the upper portion explains all the ins and outs:

Wet-to-Dry No-Foil Smoke Chamber Method for Smoking Meats - SmokingMeatForums.com Community

I think it will change your whole outlook on brisket, and probably a lot more than that.

Eric


----------



## benny australia (Oct 29, 2013)

When cooking just a point for slicing, what temp do you pull it off at?


----------



## kryinggame (Oct 29, 2013)

Benny Australia said:


> When cooking just a point for slicing, what temp do you pull it off at?


About 195* but a better method is to use a toothpick. Stick it into the meat, if it enters and exits easily, it's done.mthe temperature is more of a guide.


----------

